# Was going to be a wood shed...



## SWNH (Sep 11, 2010)

...but turned into an O.P.E. shed.  Here's the construction progression:
















































Since I didn't want it to look like just another shed, I decided to do a apply a bit of "wood" art to the outside:























Here's a video of the doors in operation:


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 12, 2010)

OK. So now where are ya gonna put the wood shed?  :lol:


----------



## SWNH (Sep 12, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> OK. So now where are ya gonna put the wood shed?  :lol:



That's already done months ago.











It's now filled with 5 1/2 cord of 18-month dried wood.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 12, 2010)

Very,Very nice plus you have way to much wood for a woodshed.  :zip: 


zap


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hats off to ya Peter. You know how to stay out of trouble.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 12, 2010)

roof aint white/right! duh


----------



## SKIN052 (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice. I plan on maybe doing a similar thing next year. What are the angles for the roof truss? I like the overhang idea. Looks good.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks Great

  I really like the branch tree on the front too. And you'll have any thieves scratching their head trying to figure out how to open the doors. Unfortunately I finally had to give up on a woodshed this year and ended up stacking in my barn.

Billy


----------



## SWNH (Sep 12, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Very nice. I plan on maybe doing a similar thing next year. What are the angles for the roof truss? I like the overhang idea. Looks good.



22.5 degrees.  Rafters are 2x8, 8' long point to long point on the back and 3' in the front. Platform is 8' deep and 24' wide. Platform to front header beam is about 76", so I can walk in without ducking. Peak is 8'. Platform is PT and rafters are KD. Beams and siding is stuff I've sawn with my sawmill and been sitting around for a few years. Deck, roof sheathing, and doors are 1.125" t&g ply (got a deal on 75 sheets awhile ago and I've used up the last of that lot on this shed). Yea, it's heavy...106lbs per sheet.


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow very nice the sheds are my favorite on this post and your are really top of the line. Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## SKIN052 (Sep 12, 2010)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> SKIN052 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, book marking this thread now so I can use it in the future. Not that I see anything wrong it is always good to learn from others mistakes. Anything you would do different now that its done?


----------



## SWNH (Sep 12, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Peter SWNH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea....I'd make it bigger. It's already full.  Actually, both sheds were designed around the materials I already had laying around (lots of 4x4 and 7x7 rough sawn beams and thick plywood).


----------



## jlasserton (Sep 13, 2010)

Peter--I love the art on the outside of the wood shed... Very cool!


----------



## maplewood (Sep 13, 2010)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Wow very nice the sheds are my favorite on this post and your are really top of the line. Thanks for the pic's.



+1.  Wow.
I've got to step up my game.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool shed . . . and I like the artistic touch . . . I'm a bit dense though . . . OPE = ?


----------



## SWNH (Sep 13, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Very cool shed . . . and I like the artistic touch . . . I'm a bit dense though . . . OPE = ?



Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! That's really impressive! Nice work!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the tree!
How did you get the loaded rack off of the truck? ;-)


----------



## Cutter (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice. I love in the first picture, the inspectors chair.


----------



## KennyG (Sep 17, 2010)

Way cool.  Super work.


----------



## ROBERT F (Sep 17, 2010)

Way to nice looking for a shed.  You would expect an artist's studio in there when the doors went down.  nice doors too!


----------



## maplewood (Sep 21, 2010)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha.  I had to google it myself.  Some popular ones were:
Out of Pocket Expense
Open Pulmonary Embolectomy (that sounds permanent)
One Person Enterprise
Other People's Experience

I've had to search quite a few of these TLA's (Three Letter Acronyms).
IMO (In My Opinion) I have to say the words before I type the TLA anyway, and I can type as fast as I can put in the acronym, so I normally don't use them.
Ha.  My kids are pro's.  Can't keep up with them.
But I can turn wood into BTU's!


----------



## SWNH (Sep 21, 2010)

maplewood said:
			
		

> Peter SWNH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it can be alphabet soup out there. I picked up the acronym from THIS forum...FWIW


----------



## bill*67 (Sep 29, 2010)

awesome shed! I'll bet you could put quite a bit of wood in there. very nice job! some day I'll have something similar.


----------

